# Colortran Status 24/48



## iamwilliamwallace (Feb 6, 2004)

Anyone know where I can download a manula for a Colortran Status 24/48?


----------



## ship (Feb 6, 2004)

I don't see one on http://www.colortran.com/downloads/manuals.aspx 

It does exist on 
http://www.colortran.com/
as a board at least.

Since it's not on-line, I would contact them directly for one. Depening upon the vendor they might charge you a few dollars for such a thing, but it's frequently free.


----------



## iamwilliamwallace (Feb 6, 2004)

Yeah, We've combed over their website.

I guess I'll drop them a line. If anyone finds it online anywhere, give the "post reply" button some loving because that'd be quicker.

Thanks


----------



## iamwilliamwallace (Feb 6, 2004)

Just for the record, I resent the title of actor to the left, but oh well.


----------



## ship (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey Dave you listening? Before my time I would think. 


It's under consideration, what do you recommend and think about the titles? What do the rest of you think about it and solutions for such things between going with a different pictorial system or doing away with it all together? I was thinking perhaps what we specialize in if anything but even that is type casting. Perhaps age or school level/years since school in the industry etc.

I'm certainly no more technical director than I was as a newbie(actor). How much someone posts has nothing to do with the value of the posting or person posting it. Nor should it have any weight on the message presented. Certainly you don't read my posts with any more weight as anyone elses, if anything you ignore mine...
I would do away with that system. Headphones are easy to ignore, but titles right under the name can be offensive. Bill Sapsis coming to this forum to advise, have fun and help in chatting with like people would not be exactually what I would call newbee much less junior either, yet he would be with this system.



By the way, since I can't post on my own Avitar, I like the Playmobiel ship, that's fun but I would have to agree it's just my initials as it were and not the way I think. Hate water thus I joined the Marines - go figure. I had thoughts of something silly like a Daffy Duck head stuck inside of a sunflower or Zzz as such a picture or warning. Or even more fun something like ultimate revenge or statement next to my name. Have fun with it - I probably won't even cheat. Given it's a copywrite question also that Dave should refine.


----------



## cruiser (Feb 7, 2004)

if you had no luck on the Colortran website, check out NSI's website, essentially the same company they have all the manuals for NSI, Leviton & Colortran equipment. if you still cant find it, email their tech support guy Jeff Alexander: [email protected] and ask for it, he will point you in the right direction or get hold of one for you.


----------



## horonco (Oct 8, 2010)

iamwilliamwallace said:


> Anyone know where I can download a manula for a Colortran Status 24/48?


 
Hi 

I have a manual if you still need it. Just let me know


----------



## CSCTech (Oct 8, 2010)

horonco said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a manual if you still need it. Just let me know


 

Althought this thread is -cough-6-cough- years old, Here is a link to the product page. The manual PDF is right there aswell.

They probably through the status out by now if it has had the same problems ours did/does. (We used a Status for ~10 years, now we have a Express)

Status > Discontinued Products > Entertainment Lighting Controls > Commercial Lighting > All Leviton Products from Leviton Electrical and Electronic Products


----------



## erockjosh (Dec 7, 2016)

If it has been found, can someone please message me? I am looking for one too. Thanks!


----------



## Mac Hosehead (Dec 7, 2016)

I got one from here not too long ago:
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/360124/Colortran-Status-12-24.html


----------



## microstar (Dec 7, 2016)

erockjosh said:


> If it has been found, can someone please message me? I am looking for one too. Thanks!



I don't know why this is proving to be so difficult. I Googled "Colortran Status User Manual" and came up with this:
http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ProductDetail.jsp?partnumber=CTP-602-12x&section=38150
There is a PDF labelled Instruction Sheet available for download, which is a 6.9mb user manual.


----------

